
Vanilla js based user info library - kchauhan
https://github.com/chauhankiran/ui.js
======
kozak
Knows about Windows Me, but doesn't know about Windows 10? Seriously?

~~~
kchauhan
Will update then codition with "Windows NT 10.0" for Windows 10

------
nikolay
UI means something else - rebrand to userinfo.js, please!

~~~
kchauhan
Nice suggestion. Will do with 1.1.0 version

